# [mysql] BETWEEN geht nicht



## schnecke123 (5. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

ich habe folgende SQL-Anweisung... die funktioniert aber nicht ... ?!

SELECT Name,Vorname 
FROM Personen
WHERE Datum BETWEEN '01.01.2005' AND  '31.01.2005';

Nun werden mir aber trotzdem noch Datensätze angezeigt, die nach dem 31.01.2005 erzeugt wurden... warum?! Ich werde noch verrückt... das muss doch gehen....

Habe auch das hier versucht:
WHERE Datum >= '01.01.2005' AND Datum <= '31.01.2005';

... leider ebenfalls ohne Erfolg... auch noch alle Datensätze > 31.01.2005 da... 

Mein DBMS ist mysql 4.x und das Datums-Feld ist vom Typ "Date".

... bitte um dringende Hilfe Danke


----------



## melmager (5. Oktober 2005)

dein datum ist verkehrt rum und als trennung sind - angesagt und keine punkte

YYYY-MM-DD

so ist das format


----------

